# Canadian National Havanese Specialty



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

The Canadian Nation Havanese Specialty is only 11 days away, November 1st in Toronto, Canada.

The judging schedule came out today and there are* 62 Havanese's *entered

I'm making my list and checking it twice to make the trip to Toronto. I'm so excited.

Anyone else from the forum going?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I wish I was!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Rumor on the street is that Beamer will be stopping by! 

Ryan


----------



## codyg (Jun 14, 2008)

:canada: It's a tad far from Victoria, but if it were in Vancouver... I'd be there for sure. Hope to see lots of pics and video.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ryan will you be wearing your red boa so Debbie can recognize you?

Have a great time you guys and we want pictures!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

62 Havanese entered?! Great! 
Have a great time, Debbie. I can't wait to hear about the National and see photos.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh I am so jealous! I want to go!! Have a wonderful time and hope to see LOTS of pictures.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Have a wonderful time showing off my girl---(whoops) 
:redface::redface::becky: YOUR GIRL! :redface::redface::becky:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes, Ryan wear your boa so I'll be able to recognize you.

It is official now, I'll be showing "Delilah" and her half-sister "Gina" in the "brace competition". This is when you show two dogs at the same time, other wise know as comic relief! Good thing my DH will be my "official photographer", should be lots of fun.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OH I WANT TO BE THERE TOO!!!!!! WAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ! :Cry: :Cry: :Cry: 62 Havs, oh how fun!! Debbie, have you seen Gina in person yet? She's a real sweetie and just beautiful. I sure wish I could see her and Delilah in brace. Omg, what fun you'll have! :whoo:

I meant to start a thread for the Cdn. Specialty, so I'm glad you did. Please post a TON of pictures everyone!!

Oh, and Ryan is the shy one with the big grin. :biggrin1:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Deb,

Will you be showing during the Sunday Toy show? How many havs are in that one?

Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Yes, Ryan wear your boa so I'll be able to recognize you.
> 
> It is official now, I'll be showing "Delilah" and her half-sister "Gina" in the "brace competition". This is when you show two dogs at the same time, other wise know as comic relief! Good thing my DH will be my "official photographer", should be lots of fun.


That should be AWESOME! They are both BEAUTIES!!!!:kiss:
If your hubby doesn't take good pictures--I'll be your photographer!hoto: :becky:hoto::becky:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Deb,
> 
> Will you be showing during the Sunday Toy show? How many havs are in that one?
> 
> Ryan


There are 6 shows 2 each day.

Friday- Trillium All breed show, Hav's are in the ring 2 at 10:20am -46 Hav's entered. 
- Toy Dog of Ontario Specialty, Hav's in ring 5 at 2:05pm - 46 Hav's (Delilah is entered)

Saturday - HFC Puppy Sweeps ring 6 at 8:30am Specialty judging at 10:15 am 62 Hav's (Delilah entered) The "Brace Competition" at the end of regular judging.
- All breed show Ring 2- 3:45pm - 47 Hav's

Sunday - Lakeside Toy Specialty - 10:45am 
- All Breed show with "Hav Booster" Ring 4 - 1:30pm - 43 Hav's (Deliliah entered)

It is going to be a very busy weekend. Julie, love to have you come and take pictures!!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Deb, Thanks! Ok, hmmmmmmmm. So can I bring Beamer with to watch? I'm assuming thats allowed?

I think I will miss the Saturday morning specialty thing though as I have to be at work for a couple hours in the morning! ughhh... I will come to the one at 3:45pm for sure though. (Does this one actually start at 3:45pm???) 

Ryan


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Ryan, It does state that *"only dogs entered in the shows will be allowed in the building", *it is up to you whether or not you want to take the chance. Some shows are much pickier than others, I have not attended these show before so I don't know how strict they will be.

They try to stay to the posted schedule as much as possible.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Debbie! 
How exciting! Brace! What fun!
I wish I was going tooo! I better PM Ryan right now and get my tee shirt order in!

Everyone have a wonderful time and take tons of pictures for the rest of us! 
Can't wait to hear all about it 

Beverly


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

OH Debbie, I will keep everyone's paws crossed for you and Delilah! How exciting with all the dogs there! I hope someone gets a video of you doing brace!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Deb, Thanks! Ok, hmmmmmmmm. So can I bring Beamer with to watch? I'm assuming thats allowed?
> 
> I think I will miss the Saturday morning specialty thing though as I have to be at work for a couple hours in the morning! ughhh... I will come to the one at 3:45pm for sure though. (Does this one actually start at 3:45pm???)
> 
> Ryan


Hey Ryan, if you and Marija are going let me know. I'll come witcha guys.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Daniel, Yeah we are going! To bad we cannot bring the boys though?? oh well... maybe sneak them in? Not sure if we are going Saturday afternoon and sunday morning? Depends on how long i need to be at work saturday morning.

Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey guys! What's happening in Toronto today??? :ear:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey Marj,
Not aure about today.. The specialty should be over now?? I'm going to the 3:30 show..
I hear Majical Mandy won yesterday..

Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I've been curious how Debbie and Delilah were doing---I'd love to see photos!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yup, I saw a post in the Cdn. Hav group about Ch Ashstone's Magical Mandy. Nice.

I'll bet people are getting ready for their dinner tonight. Brings back memories! I wonder if it will be as hot and muggy in T.O. as it was in Richmond, though. ound: 

I need pictures!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheer2: GO DEBBIE :cheer2: GO DELIAH :cheer2: GO DEBBIE :cheer2: GO DELILAH :cheer2: GO DEBBIE :cheer2: GO DELILAH! :cheer2:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, I went to the show for a couple hours this afternoon. Majical Mandy has won all the shows so far it seems. lol.. She won Friday, Saturday Specialty, and this afternoons breed show. I left before the toy group show was over. Wonder if she won that to?

Anyways, this show was huge, 1400 dogs in total.. It was ALOT different than Richmond.

I did run into Deborah and her gang. Will post some pics later tonight! 

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Ok, I went to the show for a couple hours this afternoon. Majical Mandy has won all the shows so far it seems. lol.. She won Friday, Saturday Specialty, and this afternoons breed show. I left before the toy group show was over. Wonder if she won that to?
> 
> Anyways, this show was huge, 1400 dogs in total.. It was ALOT different than Richmond.
> 
> ...


Ahh hello weren't you suppose to call me????


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Were you planning on going today, Daniel? Can you make it there tomorrow? I know quite a few of the breeders and dogs showing and I wish I could be there too. 

Who knows? Maybe I can grab Debbie on their way home to Nova Scotia!

Ryan, thanks for the update and yes, we'd LOVE some pics!! :whoo:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Here are a few pictures from today.

1. Sam
2. Delilah
3. Sam & Delilah
4. Mandy
5. Mandy



Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Are all the Canadian Havs reds? LOL! I love the pics! they are all very good looking dogs.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

They are all gorgeous!!! Oh my, Delilah has really lightened up hasn't she? She's so pretty. Mandy is just beautiful. I think she used to be lighter and seems to have more red in her now. I forget how old Mandy is now..... anyone know?

Thanks, Ryan. You just made my morning. 

Here are some latest news from http://ontario.canuckdogs.com/results2008/Trillium-specresults-081031.htm :

*
Havanese*
Winners Male:	Ashstone's Luau in Paradise
Reserve Winners Male: Bedlam That's A Big Wheel
Winners Female Kharln-Ambler's The Parti Favorite
Reserve Winners Female: - Liveoak's Madame Butterfly At Mystic
Best Of Winners: Ashstone's Luau in Paradise
Best Of Breed:	Ch Ashstone's Magical Mandy
Best Of Opposite Sex: Ch Gingerbred Yukon Jack Desiderio
Best Puppy:	BG's Love You To Pieces
Award Of Merit: Ch Sonrisas Hijo Del Conquistador

Best In Specialty: Havanese Ch Ashstone's Magical Mandy

*
Havanese Fanciers Of Canada National Specialty
Saturday, November 1, 2008*
Specialty Judge: Larry Kereluke
Sweepstakes Judge: Evelyn Beilhartz

Best In Specialty: Ch Ashstone's Magical Mandy
Sweepstakes Judge: Evelyn Beilhartz
Best In Puppy Sweepstakes: That's Hot To Trot In Bedlem
Best Opposite In Puppy Sweepstakes: Adorabull That's Better Than Sex

Specialty Judge: Larry Kereluke
Winners Male :	Adorabull That's Better Than Sex
Reserve Winners Male: Heartland The Thunder Rolls
Winners Female: That's Hot To Trot In Bedlem
Reserve Winners Female: Ji Jo's Twilight At Mystic
Best Of Breed: Ch Ashstone's Magical Mandy
Best Of Opposite Sex: Ch Sonrisas Hijo Del Conquistador
Best Of Winners: That's Hot To Trot In Bedlem
Best Puppy: That's Hot To Trot In Bedlem
Award Of Merit: Ch Gingerbred Yukon Jack Desiderio
Award Of Merit: Ch Rockhurst's Twinkle Toes * (I was told this should read Rockhurst's Oh La La)*
Best Veteran: Ch Pocopayasos' I'm Too Sexy


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh my-----beautiful pictures! Look how beautiful Sam and Delilah are! Wow! Mandy is nice too--but if I was judging-sweet Delilah would win! Okay-I may be a little teensie bit biased,but good lord go look at her-she is GORGEOUS! Look at her beautiful markings and coat...:kiss:

I hope you get some photos of Debbie doing brace...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree, Julie! She is just so pretty, but my heart is set on Samson. I've always loved that boy. 

Oh brace! YES, we must have pics of Debbie doing brace with Beth Obrecht's Gina "Rockhurt's Oh La La"!! There are two others I know that are doing brace, Nathan Potechin's Talemaker's Abigail and Fiona.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Marj,
I love Samson too......I'm an equal opportunity lover!ound:

It's easy to fall in love with such beautiful dogs....


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Julie said:


> :cheer2: GO DEBBIE :cheer2: GO DELIAH :cheer2: GO DEBBIE :cheer2: GO DELILAH :cheer2: GO DEBBIE :cheer2: GO DELILAH! :cheer2:


DITTO!! (and best wishes from our house!):whoo:
Great photos Ryan! Looking forward to seeing more


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm going to the 1:30pm show this afternoon, So I will take some more photos! Delihla is in todays show to...

Ryan


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lina said:


> Are all the Canadian Havs reds? LOL! I love the pics! they are all very good looking dogs.


That's it....I want a Canadian Red too!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awwww- Debbie, Delilah sure has gotten a lot of coat! Did Sam get shown too or was he there to be a cheerleader?

Mandy is even more gorgeous in person. I found her to be very striking last year at Eukanuba  

It really does look like Canadians prefer the lighter color though! At the last show I went to there was only one non parti!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I'll be joining Ryan today. First time ever to a show. Can't wait! I wish I could bring Bogie since he's a black and white parti. But truthfully, wherever I go, there's a parti...hahahaha..ehhh...ohhh...ha ha............


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> I'll be joining Ryan today. First time ever to a show. Can't wait! I wish I could bring Bogie since he's a black and white parti. But truthfully, wherever I go, there's a parti...hahahaha..ehhh...ohhh...ha ha............


G R OOOOOOOOOO AAAAA NNNNNN ! ound: ound:

Well, this Cdn. family could use a red or sable seeing as the boys are black and white. Wouldn't that be nice? :whoo:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Honestly, over half the havs at the show were reds/fauns/creams. A few b/w parti's thrown into the mix. I did not see any full black havs at all.

Beamer's dad Rudy, won Best Stud dog! Well, yeah.. Beamer is pretty much a stud.. so no surprise there! 

Ryan


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Ryan,
Thanks so much for sharing the pics with us!
The pups are so stunning! And I thought all the reds were in Europe!

What beauties they are, can't wait to hear how brace goes!
Beverly


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Beamer said:


> Beamer's dad Rudy, won Best Stud dog! Well, yeah.. Beamer is pretty much a stud.. so no surprise there!
> 
> Ryan


Yahoo for Rudy boy! Rudy is Vallee's litter brother!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*Congrats to Debrorah and Delilah!!!*

Delilah managed to finish off her Championshop today!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:Congratulations!!!:whoo:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! What a wonderful way to finish!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Here ar some more pictures from today.

1. These all the same dog? lol
2. More havs
3. still more havs!
4. Rudy (Beamers dad getting felt up)
5. Rudy doing the walk (kinda looks like Vallee!)


Ryan


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh my, thank you Ryan for posting pics of Rudy. I have not seen him since Westminster. He is lookin good, even if I say so myself! <grin>


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Since I don't know the Hav's I have to ask-who is the Black & White Parti??

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:cheer2: CONGRATULATION :cheer2:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Pat,

The black and white parti is Rudy, whom is Vallee's sister.
(Rudy is Beamers dad)

Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:first::whoo::first: CONGRATS DEBBIE AND DELILAH! :first::whoo::first:

Great job!:clap2:

That Rudy is a looker:wink::kiss::wink:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for taking the pictures Ryan!hoto::becky:hoto:

That first one is unbelievable----4 dogs all looking exactly the same---that's unreal! I think they could go home with the wrong one!!! ound:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks Ryan-it sure sounds like it was a great time-wish I could have been there to see the wonderful dogs and have a great time with all of you on the forum that went.

Pat


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

:whoo: Yaaaaaaaayyyyyy for Debbie and Delilah!!! Championship at the National. Perfect! 

LOVE all the pics, Ryan. When I saw Rudy I thought it was Vallee, though I knew she wasn't there. lol They are both gorgeous, Kathy. You have every right to be proud. So Vallee is Beamer's auntie? Way cool!!! 

Ryan, the other B&W, next to Rudy in one pic..... is that Mookie? 

Such beautiful Havs. Feels like I was right there! Thank you for the pictures, Ryan. You're a doll. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

YAY Debbie and Delilah!!! CONGRATS!!! :cheer2:

Ryan, love the pics! Rudy is one handsome stud. And I do think that I would get really mixed up with those 4 Havs... are they quadruplets?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Debbie- what a great way to finish!!!!

Okay Rudy is a hottie and I see where Beamer gets his good looks from


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

:whoo: I HAVE to brag!!!!! Guess who's coming for a visit here tomorrow afternoon?????? 

I am sooooo excited! :whoo: :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Marj, I am SO jealous!!! You are one lucky gal!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Honestly, over half the havs at the show were reds/fauns/creams.


Must be the Canadian water???? :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

marjrc said:


> :whoo: I HAVE to brag!!!!! Guess who's coming for a visit here tomorrow afternoon??????
> 
> I am sooooo excited! :whoo: :biggrin1:


I knew she might stop by for a visit---lucky you--you get to pet the red heads!!!:thumb:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Ryan,
I think Pat was meaning the black parti that is in front of the line up in one of the pictures, not Rudy as Rudy is a black pied.

Parti by the way means "white". A pied is a black dog that has white on the feet and belly and chest typically but all should have the round ring of white by the chest. Also a pied has more black then white.

Dasher, owned by Amanda is also a black pied.



Beamer said:


> Pat,
> 
> The black and white parti is Rudy, whom is Vallee's sister.
> (Rudy is Beamers dad)
> ...


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Kathy and Pat,

If Kathy is right, then I have no idea.. lol.. well, if i find a picture with the handlers arm band # and look it up in my book, then I will let ya know! 

Ryan


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Here ar some more pictures from today.
> 
> 1. These all the same dog? lol
> 
> Ryan



View attachment 16329


Wow....though you'd done something funky with the camera for a minute 

Great pics Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Julie said:


> I knew she might stop by for a visit---lucky you--you get to pet the red heads!!!:thumb:


Debbie had asked if we could possibly meet and I was overjoyed that they might even have the time and energy to stop by, but it wasn't until last night that I knew if it was a sure thing, so didn't want to say anything until then. They should be here around 1:30-2:00 and will have a bite to eat before they head home to Nova Scotia. Unfortunately, it's supp'd to rain around noon today which won't be as much fun with all the dogs. I've invited two local friends that have Havs, but not sure if they can make it yet. Should be cool! :whoo:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Ryan,
> I think Pat was meaning the black parti that is in front of the line up in one of the pictures, not Rudy as Rudy is a black pied.
> 
> Parti by the way means "white". A pied is a black dog that has white on the feet and belly and chest typically but all should have the round ring of white by the chest. Also a pied has more black then white.
> ...


I can NEVER remember the definitions of these terms, but I think you may have helped with that, Kathy! "A pied is more black than white" Should be easy enough to remember! :biggrin1: Thanks!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm so glad it is working out Marj and you'll get to meet up with her-----give those pretty havs and a big squeeze for me! Oh---TAKE PICTURES!!! hoto:hoto::boink:hoto:hoto:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations, Debbie and Delilah!!! 

Kathy~ That Rudy is one handsome guy!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

lcy_pt said:


> View attachment 16329
> 
> 
> Wow....though you'd done something funky with the camera for a minute
> ...


Yeah! Go Team Cream!!!!:biggrin1: :brick:
_Oliver says he hardly ever sees members of the Cream Team around at shows.
_


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ryan, "Thank You" for sharing the pictures. The creams look like they had to be in the same litter...amazing. Yes, Beamers and his Dad are beautiful!!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Great photo of the "creams", Ryan!

Marj, please take photos! 

Congrats, Debbie and Delilah!!!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Great pictures of all the dogs-makes me wish Nationals were closer than next August. I have already told hubby that I will be going on vacation to Chicago for a week-he is fine with that as long as I take the "kids". After halloween night and all the barking he just can't figure out how it does not get on my nerves. I tell him I want them to bark when someone comes to the door-the louder the better as far as I am concerned.

Pat


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow, I've been in "Hav Heaven", I have never seen so many Hav's in my life. They are all so much more beautiful in person than in the pictures I have seen. We had such a great time. 

Delilah finished in style on the last day of the All breed show. She won "Best of Winners" over 32 entries. 

Thanks for cheering us on. It was great to finally meet Ryan and Marija. Great pictures Ryan.

Here are a few pictures that my Hubby took of the "Brace" Competition.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Those are FANTASTIC photos Debbie! You certainly had a "matched pair" :biggrin1:

In the last photo I can't tell which one is Delilah---but if I had to bet----I'd guess in the photo Delilah is on the right? Am I correct?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Debbie - I am so excited for you and Delilah! She looks fabulous! As does Sampson of course. How I wish I could have been there 


CONGRATULATIONS!! eace:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great photos Debbie!! You know, I would have sworn that Gina was much redder than Delilah but in the photo they look to be almost the same color ! Has Gina lightened up since August, or it's a trick of the eye? I dunno! lol Delilah looks darker in the photo than in person too. 

LOVE the pics of you and Nathan in Brace. It looks like a lot of laughing was going on. Cute!

Congratulations once again for an amazing win, Delilah and Debbie! :whoo:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Deb, It was great meeting you and your crew to! You thinking about Chicago?

Ryan


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Congratulations Debbie!!!

The dogs are stunning and how can you not love brace?
Thank you so much for sharing the pictures!

Beverly


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Debbie, I missed your initial announcement of Delilah getting BOW (Best of Winners) and finishing her championship. WOW! What a spectacular honor! It was obvious that she deserved it, but the chances of it happening are so sketchy sometimes. How exciting!

Congratulations to you and to Beth! I'm very, very happy for you and hope to be able to see dear Delilah in person!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

OMG! Is there anything more adorable than a beautiful Hav....except TWO beautiful Havs in a _brace_??? Who in the world came up with that idea?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Julie said:


> Those are FANTASTIC photos Debbie! You certainly had a "matched pair" :biggrin1:
> 
> In the last photo I can't tell which one is Delilah---but if I had to bet----I'd guess in the photo Delilah is on the right? Am I correct?


Your Right Julie!!!!!! Your know your puppies. 



Beamer said:


> Deb, It was great meeting you and your crew to! You thinking about Chicago?
> 
> Ryan


I sure hope to make it to Chicago, the talk is that our Canadian National maybe in BC next year. I may have to make a choice again


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

BOW Picture, just look at Delilah, I look like I'm still in shock.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow...just look at Delilah...and look at the grin on your face....well done!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh I so love the expression on Delilah! She looks like she is saying"yeah,what?I'm gorgeous! Why do you keep looking at me?" ound:

Wow! I can sure see I'm certainly off on her forum square.....I was looking at her puppy pix. She might be kinda fun to try now with all the tipping hmmm...


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Debbie, she's gorgeous. Wow. Congratulations!

Sheri


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Such a great picture, Debbie. I'm glad I got to see it 'live'. ........ just teasing some of the others here. hehehe :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Check out this montage of pictures taken at the Specialty:


----------

